# Poor Marketing?



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

One of the banner advertisers use this verbiage:
"The Elite Only Smoke Cuban Cigars"
Is this quality marketing or snob marketing?

All the best,
Al


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> snob marketing?


Would be my vote


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Snobbery!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I saw that this morning and chuckled a bit myself, it reminded me of a few fellas.

On the other hand, the advertiser can, with some limitations imposed by the site owner, I am quite sure  , put whatever ad copy they think will garner business. It didn't for me, but might pull some business in from those that think "unlike" me. King James and I had a conversation about just this kind of thing this morning, and I didn't bring up the banner ad, but it might have been interesting to see where that information would have brought the conversation. It is an amazing thing, really, that differing marketing principles and "ploys" work with differing demographics and personality types.

I imagine it would be interesting to get a response from the target demo, when asking him/her the following question. 
"Are you a cigar smoker?"

And the response being "I am a _*Cuban*_ cigar smoker, and would appreciate you referring to me in the context in which I deserve."

I smoke whatever seems best, or that I can afford, either financially, situationally, or timeframe, allows.
I hope that the advertiser is successful, more business for the industry, however done, is good for cigar smokers.

BTW, I noticed the animation of the "Elite Smoker" winks at the end, is that a nod to the ad being tongue in cheek?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Probably just the opposite. 

I remember being in a rare marketing meeting (I am a design engineer, and rarely venture into those) where the owner of the company was talking about marketing a very expensive (high end) project we were designing. 

The old model of "brand" structure, if you will, was a standard triangle; most people bought at the low end (wide), as the brand of the item got more expensive (say BMW, Mercedes), the amount sold was less, and the triangle showed this.

Today it's an hour glass; wide at both the top and the bottom, and "tight" in the middle. People either buy the low end (frugal or simply can't afford) or the high end (even if they can't afford it). Some buy the high end to "show off" (making $20K a year and leasing a 5 series) or because they can afford it and enjoy the high end of whatever product it is. 

This "show off" portion of the market is who they are going after. Would most here buy any product because it was advertised "for the elite"? Never. Do some of us enjoy products or items that can be marketed in that manner? Yes. So, in my opinion, it's targeted to the lowest common denominator. There is nothing "elite" about CCs, it's about personal preference.

But from a strictly marketing standpoint, its a good business move.

Which brings me full circle to why I like it here so much. Nobody is ever put down for their choices.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The advertiser's marketing strategy seems to be to target smokers of non-Cuban cigars and attempt to convert them into full-time Cuban cigar smokers. Banner ad links are typically appended with tracking codes so that the advertiser can track the number of click throughs they get on the ad and the source of those click throughs. If the ad performs well, they'll keep the messaging. If it doesn't (and they're smart), they'll try another angle to find the message that works best for their brand and their business objectives.

So regardless of how a particular individual consumer might feel about the ad, it's ultimately the data in aggregate and the success measures that will tell the tale.

Maybe snobbery sells. Maybe it doesn't. I didn't click. But maybe I'm not the target.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Elite defined:

1.	(often used with a plural verb) the choice or best of anything considered collectively, as of a group or class of persons.
2.	(used with a plural verb) persons of the highest class: Only the elite were there.
3.	a group of persons exercising the major share of authority or influence within a larger group: the power elite of a major political party.
4.	a type, approximately 10-point in printing-type size, widely used in typewriters and having 12 characters to the inch. Compare pica1.
–adjective
5.	representing the most choice or select; best: an elite group of authors.

I never knew typewriters smoked Cubans.:r

Kidding aside, it is an assertion that I think is tongue in cheek.
However, is it really too far from the truth?
Not meaning to debate CC v. NC and are there better NC's.
Those that know me know I am a Padron Anni slut.
But......aren't Cubans overwhelmingly in demand over NC's, where both are readily available?
Aren't they smoked by famous people/stars? (Along with not so famous folks like us)
So, is there at least "some" truth to the ad statement?
Food for thought.

I smoke Cubans.
Elite only smoke Cubans.
Therefore logic dictates I just learned I too am therefore "Elite".:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

on that note I am sending Carlos a NC and turn him into an non elite like me


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Aren't they smoked by famous people/stars? (Along with not so famous folks like us)


I thought you were famous.

I try hard not to ascribe to the mindset that simply because someone is famous or a star, they should influence my actions. Paris Hilton is a perfect example. She doesn't smoke cigars...

Perhaps Jess Alba should, though....

Daydreams a little.....

Occasionally, I am easily influenced, though... Let the Goat eat Fois Gras.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I try hard not to ascribe to the mindset that simply because someone is famous or a star, they should influence my actions. Paris Hilton is a perfect example. She doesn't smoke cigars...


Ahhh..... but there lies the magic of advertising.
We are all influenced in different ways, some similar to others, some not as the masses are.
Some folks see a rapper with his pants to his knees and the next day, many copy that.
Someone like Shaq does a commercial for water from Fiji and the next day, stores can't keep them in stock.
The challenge in advertising is figuring out what motivates people to buy your product.
In some cases, it is about what motivates the masses v. what motivates a few only.
Stars are VERY influential in advertising and driving purchases of things they endorse.
After all, why not? They are believable. They are what we want them to be. They can sell anything. As an example, look at OJ, no way he could have murdered anyone just because he was a star.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Driving a Ferrari vs. Corvette.

Look at 24 hours of Daytona and Lemans, the Vette sure looks nice, but the Ferrari is what the elite drive and what I would drive if I had the choice...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I said I _*try*_ not to, Carlos.

Now where did I put that new issue of Cigar Afficianado......

Oh yeah... I left it in the Ferrari.....

Next to my Kool cigarettes......

Inside my Louis Vuitton garment bag....

:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I said I _*try*_ not to, Carlos.
> 
> Now where did I put that new issue of Cigar Afficianado......
> 
> ...


Are you wearing your Breitling?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Are you wearing your Breitling?


I love it when you ask what I'm wearing, you thexthy man, you.

Now where is the whipped cream and maple syrup?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Everyone's entitled to their opinion. Theirs is in an effort to bolster business.
Whatever.
:2


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess the reason I asked the question is I wanted to see if other people felt like me when I read it. I would not buy one stick from them. The way it hit me was, if your not an elitist than you have no business smoking a CC. 
To each their own. They just don't get any of my money.

All the best,
Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Ahhh..... but there lies the magic of advertising.
> We are all influenced in different ways, some similar to others, some not as the masses are.
> Some folks see a rapper with his pants to his knees and the next day, many copy that.
> Someone like Shaq does a commercial for water from Fiji and the next day, stores can't keep them in stock.
> ...


that actually happens here too. one person says these are good cigars, everyone stumbles over each other saying I have to get these. even if they were on the market for a while. :r


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Seems to me they are just tryin to apeel to the rich. The rich have money, they want the money, so maybe it's good marketing. 
Do you watch beer commercials? Guys who drink beer "X" will have hot chicks fall out of the sky and land on them. So, if hot chicks won't come near me (which they don't), does that mean I am not worthy of there beer? I understand this may not be the best analogy, but i think it makes my point.
What was my point anyway? :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mdtaggart said:


> Seems to me they are just tryin to apeel to the rich. The rich have money, they want the money, so maybe it's good marketing.


No doubt could be but more likely they are planting a subliminal seed in the reader that the Elite only smoke Cubans. If you too smoke Cubans, you too are amongst the Elite. So, be amongst the Elite and order Cubans from us.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd say it's pretty good marketing.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> I'd say it's pretty good marketing.


Why?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Why?


Some would say because we are talking about it. 
In actuality, I doubt there were many click-throughs as a direct result of the conversation, however.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

its a rich mans world


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Some would say because we are talking about it.
> In actuality, I doubt there were many click-throughs as a direct result of the conversation, however.


I was waiting to see how long before someone mentioned this.

Of course it is genius marketing in this case.
Look at the number of posts.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> I guess the reason I asked the question is I wanted to see if other people felt like me when I read it. I would not buy one stick from them. The way it hit me was, if your not an elitist than you have no business smoking a CC.
> To each their own. They just don't get any of my money.
> 
> All the best,
> Al


I wouldn't take it that way at all.

All they said was "Elite only smoke Cubans".
That doesn't mean if you are not an Elite, you can't smoke Cubans.
It means if you look up to the Elite, take note they only smoke Cubans so perhaps you may want to join in and order some from us.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

it aint that good, I still don't know what banner did it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

This will be interesting.

Email to them via "contact us".

_Your ad "Elite only smoke Cubans" has been the subject of discussion on CS today.
Frankly, I think I see what you mean and think it worked for you as it has stirred discussions.
Curious, don't know if you can post on the board but if not, can you kindly advise what exactly the intent of that slogan is?
Thanks in advance._


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I wouldn't take it that way at all.
> 
> All they said was "Elite only smoke Cubans".
> That doesn't mean if you are not an Elite, you can't smoke Cubans.
> It means if you look up to the Elite, take note they only smoke Cubans so perhaps you may want to join in and order some from us.


Yep.
It's their way of saying...

"All the cool kids are doing it, you *DO* want to be one of the _cool_ kids, don't you?"

Marketing, not just a business, but an art form, a con game, and peer pressure all in one!!!

It truly must be an entertaining profession if you enjoy messing with peoples heads. :chk


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> "All the cool kids are doing it, you *DO* want to be one of the _cool_ kids, don't you?"


Oh, Oh, I do, I do. Can I be one if the cool kids? Huh, can I , Can I?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> It truly must be an entertaining profession if you enjoy messing with peoples heads. :chk


I knew I should have went into Marketing!

Al


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

The Elite Only Smoke Cuban Cigars but that does not mean that Cuban Cigars Are Smoked Only By The Elite.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

"I'll have fun discussing my Hondurans." 
(From an unfortunate thread posted a few days ago... but I love CC's too.  )


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> "I'll have fun discussing my Hondurans."
> (From an unfortunate thread posted a few days ago... but I love CC's too.  )


I saw that post...:r:r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I wouldn't take it that way at all.
> 
> All they said was "Elite only smoke Cubans".
> That doesn't mean if you are not an Elite, you can't smoke Cubans.
> It means if you look up to the Elite, take note they only smoke Cubans


THEY only get to smoke 'em...us proles can COLLECT them too! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I finally saw the banner, struck me as dumb. But there is a chance I was that way before being struck by the banner ad


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Do the elite eat Swiss chocolate too?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Elite = All the people who read the useless sections of CA magazine.... $15k+ watches, $100+k cars, Jets, gold underwear........

It's for the people who need their ego stroked a little more............:BS


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I wouldn't take it that way at all.
> 
> All they said was "Elite only smoke Cubans".
> That doesn't mean if you are not an Elite, you can't smoke Cubans.
> It means if you look up to the Elite, take note they only smoke Cubans so perhaps you may want to join in and order some from us.


:r Actually, it says: "The Elite only SMOKES Cuban Cigars."
Demonstrates the difficulty of learning the intricacies of verb usage in the English language.

Oh... and even though the slogan doesn't do much for me, I would consider buying if the price was right.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Blueface said:


> This will be interesting.
> 
> Email to them via "contact us".
> 
> ...


Blueface,

Can't wait to see if they respond. Great idea!

Al


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r Actually, it says: "The Elite only SMOKES Cuban Cigars."
> Demonstrates the difficulty of learning the intricacies of verb usage in the English language.
> 
> Oh... and even though the slogan doesn't do much for me, I would consider buying if the price was right.


:r, Smokey Joe! you beat me to the punch, apparently the ELITE are not familiar with the conjugation which brings us into another segment of marketing across cultures.

Wherever these good folks are I think they are thinking in one language and translating to another. Perhaps in Swiss, Dutch, Swahili or wherever they are ELITE, in this context, (maybe, just maybe) means the most informed or "professional" smoker.

I only mention this as I spend a good part of my life sifting through marketing copy and ad material to assure what my guys are thinking in spanish and trying to put into english really transmits their thoughts, i.e. - not a literal translation but a true tranlation of the essence as out target market are Americans, Canadians and Brits for the most part.

Did I get off subject??!!??!!


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

I smoke Cuban Cigars (because I like them).

If I'm a member of the elite, then Futurama is real.

Its marketing that people who need their ego's massaging will respond to. I know a chap who owns a Ferrari and is very flash about it. He tells people its a Ferrari and basically implies that its not good enough for anyone else.

He smokes. And he smokes nothing but Cohiba Esplendidos. Why? Because they are the best "and I only ever buy the best". Which is why you always eat in McDonalds. Right.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DRUM ROLL PLEASE

Here is their response to my email.

_Thank you for contacting us.

What we did mean by that slogan is that smoking Cubans is something SPECIAL.
Enjoying these cigars, understanding them means being a part of the
unique world of Havanas and those afficionados who love them.
We are proud of the cigars we sell and thanks to them we have little to
do to satisfy our customers.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.
Have a nice day!_

Dialogue.
Gotta love the things that can be solved with it.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Blueface said:


> DRUM ROLL PLEASE
> 
> Here is their response to my email.
> 
> ...


Wow, all that eh? I just got, if your not a snob don't buy from us. :tu

I'm sure they won't miss my money.

Al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Wow, all that eh? I just got, if your not a snob don't buy from us. :tu
> 
> I'm sure they won't miss my money.
> 
> Al


:r
I guess not much research done as to how it could possibly be misinterpreted.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :r Actually, it says: "The Elite only SMOKES Cuban Cigars."
> Demonstrates the difficulty of learning the intricacies of verb usage in the English language.
> 
> Oh... and even though the slogan doesn't do much for me, I would consider buying if the price was right.


:r

I just saw the ad myself...and as the son of a forty-year English teacher, I reflexively thought "that ain't no good English nohow!!"  :r :ss


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I was elite once.












But seriously...doesn't everyone want to be elite? And if all it took to become thus was smoking a Cuban, wouldn't you do it? It's snobbery at its best: it says snobs smoke Cubans, but in moments you too can be a snob and look down at others because it's swiftly achievable by smoking a Cuban cigar. And let's face it, human nature enjoys a solid downward scoffing from time to time.

I think the advertisement is a touch sarcastic while also hinting that being elite is easily obtainable by anyone with a Cuban connection. Thus the little *wink* the "elite" gives the viewer.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

The Irony is cuba is a communist country, where everyone is equal and elitism 
will get you put against a wall. (thats the party line at least)

I think the message got lost in translation. What do you expect from a country that drives on the wrong side of the road anyways ?

:chk



Blueface said:


> DRUM ROLL PLEASE
> 
> Here is their response to my email.
> 
> ...


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

mr.c said:


> The Irony is cuba is a communist country, where everyone is equal and elitism
> will get you put against a wall. (thats the party line at least)


:r friggin brilliant :gn


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Perhaps I am in a minority in the marketing field, but for the last 15 years, I have run my pitch with an honesty is the best policy, but maybe it's because I work for the company who's resorts are where all the cool celebrities stay and you have to be cool to stay here.:r:r:r:r

I think that vendor's ad is confusing personally.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

floydpink said:


> Perhaps I am in a minority in the marketing field, but for the last 15 years, I have run my pitch with an honesty is the best policy


In that case, they should run an ad quoting Blueface when he gave me a Hoyo Epicure #3(?) at MegaMoB 1 (and I noob-ily asked him about the age):

"Just f***ing smoke it!!!" :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> In that case, they should run an ad quoting Blueface when he gave me a Hoyo Epicure #3(?) at MegaMoB 1 (and I noob-ily asked him about the age):
> 
> "Just f***ing smoke it!!!" :ss


Thats great!!! :r:r:r

All the best,
Al


----------

